# Hmmmh?



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

In the style of a certain Mr. R Harris - Can you guess what it is yet?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Is it a router table?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

A router table and a base plate. without the finish veneer


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Correct. It's going to be my OP clone.
I need a RT than can be stored.

"without the finish veneer" - unfortunately I can't get finished ply or formica sheeting to finish it.
I will be coating the top in epoxy resin which will give a hard slippy surface.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Correct. It's going to be my OP clone.
> I need a RT than can be stored.
> 
> "without the finish veneer" - unfortunately I can't get finished ply or formica sheeting to finish it.
> I will be coating the top in epoxy resin which will give a hard slippy surface.


Hi Titus:

Comment: your idea of epoxy is excellent but my experience is that I could never get it on evenly. I always had to grind it down after. If you can, thin a lot so it goes on like a paint, not like a gel or paste.

I might recommend as an alternative "spar varnish." I don't know what you call it there but it is used on wooden sailboats and after multiple very thin coats, comes up like a sheet of glass. You can use something similar on freshly sanded wood floors.

haben ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein glückliches neues Jahr (I hope Google didn't screw it up too badly ;-)


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Danke, gleichfalls!
Google didn't screw it up for me (I'm not German).

The epoxy that I have is very liquid, almost like a good spar varnish, I used it on my canoe build. It is quite easy to apply.
I will probably finish the top in spar varnish as epoxy is UV sensitive and breaks down very quickly in sunlight.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Danke, gleichfalls!
> Google didn't screw it up for me (I'm not German).


Well, at least I tried ;-)



> The epoxy that I have is very liquid, almost like a good spar varnish, I used it on my canoe build. It is quite easy to apply.
> I will probably finish the top in spar varnish as epoxy is UV sensitive and breaks down very quickly in sunlight.


Excellent, thank you. I didn't know I could put spar varnish on top of epoxy finish.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

How well does it hold up to scratches?


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

To be honest - not very well but you can easily slap on another coat.
I would rather have a formica (or similar) surface.

I did think about putting on a 1mm thick sheet of stainless but have concerns about bit damage.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> How well does it hold up to scratches?


Hi Howard:

Spar Varnish is similar to the varnish that you use on your wood floors in your house. It can be walked on in a day but the more it cures the more "scratch resistant" it becomes. My wife dragged a chair across the newly finished oak floor (two days old) and scratched the varnish. A month later she did the same thing with no effect. Spar varnish is reported to be tougher than varnish in wet conditions. That's where it gets its name -- from varnishing the spars on wooden sailing ships.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Ron!
Heres wishing You and Yours a very blessed New Year!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Titus A Duxass said:


> In the style of a certain Mr. R Harris - Can you guess what it is yet?


Still trying to work out the R. Harris. Nothing to do with the Old Grey Whistle Test ?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Peter, I can only think of Rolf Harris and it still leaves me wondering if Titus is Australian or English, it's clear now he's not German.
Perhaps he'll enlighten us ?


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Correct - Rolf Harris.
Many years ago he had a TV programme where he painted pictures with a decorators roller and large paint brush - he used to pause during painting and ask - "can you tell/see what it is yet?" 

Titus Andronicus D'uxass is neither Aussie or English - he hales from Yorkshire (which is surrounded by Englandshire) but is in exile in Germany.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Correct - Rolf Harris.
> Many years ago he had a TV programme where he painted pictures with a decorators roller and large paint brush - he used to pause during painting and ask - "can you tell/see what it is yet?"
> 
> Titus Andronicus D'uxass is neither Aussie or English - he hales from Yorkshire (which is surrounded by Englandshire) but is in exile in Germany.


Scroth - I had a friend with a moniker like that. It took half an hour to write it out. So, what is the history of the family name d'Uxass? Where's it from. English don't usually use an apostrophe in a name.

While we're figuring things out, are you getting snowbound in Leipzig? We've only got 2 feet of snow on the ground and from what I hear, you're getting more than we are. Our normal accumulation at this time of the year is about 5'.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dutchman 46 said:


> Thanks Ron!
> Heres wishing You and Yours a very blessed New Year!


And, to you and your family too. Thanks Howard.

And to everyone, wherever in the world you are may you enjoy peace, good health, prosperity and good companionship for all of time.

Ron


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Scroth - I had a friend with a moniker like that. It took half an hour to write it out. So, what is the history of the family name d'Uxass? Where's it from. English don't usually use an apostrophe in a name.


Don't go there Ron ! Yorkshire, neither !

Cheers !

Peter


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay a little progress as been made.

A 30 x 30 cm sheet of HPL marked up for the screws.









Then drilled for these:









Going to need a new set of Forstner bits, these cheap ones don't like HPL.










Success
















Cutting the dust ports.









Ducting the dust ports.









Finished

















Next job - fitting it in to the RT top.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Titus

Nice job  BUT why did you make the center hole so small ? , most the bits you have will not spin free, a simple pop in ring will let you use the bigger bits (anything over 1" in diam.) just asking .. 

========



Titus A Duxass said:


> Okay a little progress as been made.
> 
> A 30 x 30 cm sheet of HPL marked up for the screws.
> 
> ...


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Bob,
That's just one of the inserts that I have.
I have a set of brass imperial guides that I picked up for about 10 euro.

That one was cut to size for and 8 mm spiral cutter, I used it here only because it's flush with the top which made it easier to mark things out.


----------



## Itbeme (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi 

Bobj3 in the 4th pic you have a small blade for cutting the tops off the boxes. how have you set it up so it fits in the router, that is a really neat idea.

Dai


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dai

Thanks, many times the box is to big for the band saw and that's when the router gets the job done easy and safe unlike the tale saw.. 

I use the Saw Arbor from Grizzly that fits right in the router and a small blade that you can get just about anywhere..I also use the Slitting saw blades for some slotting jobs, that need a deep slots and will not break off like router bits..
The smaller set is used for barb hinges install ..and the thin saw blades from Grizzly also and from Amazon...Dremel blades..

G1438 Slitting Saw Arbor
H5622 Slitting Saw Arbor Set

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?srch=usr&filter=barb+hinges&submit.x=12&submit.y=6

http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000246AA.pdf
==========



Itbeme said:


> Hi
> 
> Bobj3 in the 4th pic you have a small blade for cutting the tops off the boxes. how have you set it up so it fits in the router, that is a really neat idea.
> 
> Dai


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Bob,
I like that slitting saw set up.
I've often thought about the cutting box tops.
I'll have to see if I can source something similar over here in Europe.


----------



## Itbeme (Dec 21, 2010)

Thankyou Bobj3 just found a site over here in the uk for them. Here you go Titus. 

W W W .chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Set_of_Three_Mini__Imperial_Slitting_Saw_Arbors__11812.html

Price inc UK Mainland Carriage : £8.47
(£9.95 Including VAT (european union only) at 17.5%)

Dai


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Sounds good,here's a good link to your side of the pond 

Chronos Ltd HSS Slitting Saws,Slotting Saws & Holders
======



Itbeme said:


> Thankyou Bobj3 just found a site over here in the uk for them. Here you go Titus.
> 
> W W W .chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Set_of_Three_Mini__Imperial_Slitting_Saw_Arbors__11812.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Itbeme (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks again Bobj3, I am not allowed to post links untill i get 10 posts done i guess because of spammers. 

Dai


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Right on 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2482-deep-spline-slot-jigs.html
=====



Itbeme said:


> Thanks again Bobj3, I am not allowed to post links untill i get 10 posts done i guess because of spammers.
> 
> Dai


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Cheers Guys.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Still trying to work out the R. Harris. Nothing to do with the Old Grey Whistle Test ?


Wasn't that *Bob*? :haha:



allthunbs said:


> English don't usually use an apostrophe in a name.


Well we do have some funny ones; I know a de'Ath as well as having gone to school with a Dieu de Bellefontaine and a de Coursey (although not a b'Stard)


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Eventually I found the time to finish it.



















Just got to seal the mdf and build a sliding fence.

Then I can start on the next one for a friend who has asked me to build one for him.

Incidentally the new table cost about less than 50€ to build including the phenolic plate.


----------

